# High Tech Haunted House



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

This is pretty cool. The CGI is really neat.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v02gyLQEKgk"]YouTube- High-Tech Haunted Houses (CBS News)[/nomedia]


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

The one in Bayville Long Island is only about 20 minutes from us. They opened for Halloween 2006. They really did a great job on it. We especially loved the look of the outside of the haunted house since it was a duplicate of the Psycho movie house. They certainly spent a great deal of money on the attraction. We'll be going back this year for sure.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Woohoo! The guys I'm working for made some of the stuff you see in that video (like the Rock Monster). They've made a few things for Ben Armstrong at Netherworld, and for a lot of the other big name haunts as well. Being on the construction side of some of these big high-end animations and props gives you a new appreciation for just how developed the haunt industry is.

I still remember my first pro haunt; I was in grade school, volunteering at the local Jaycees haunt. Highest tech there was the strobe light. Man, how things have changed.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Drat, Youtube is blocked here at work... I'll have to view it later at home...


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

I saw that before, it's a great piece, good advertising for commercial attractions all around the country.

Revenant, I take it you work for CV and HV with Mr Dan Faupel?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I thought that was mean to present her with a "bad actress" award. One of my pet peeves like telling people not to sing. It tears someone else down so someone else can feel better. Okay, off my soap box.

I love the cgi effects! Someday they'll make animated bodies even more realistic instead of so jerky.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

gadget-evilusions said:


> I saw that before, it's a great piece, good advertising for commercial attractions all around the country.
> 
> Revenant, I take it you work for CV and HV with Mr Dan Faupel?


Yep. Temporarily, anyway. After we get this current project shipped off to Russia next week I may be out of work. Unless we get the contract from Knotts Scary Farm, that should keep me there at least another week or two. *sigh*
Time to look for a regular job.


----------

